# Spay for an older rabbit?



## Nova and Era (May 30, 2013)

I adopted a rabbit that is older. She's 4 years old and is a lionhead. She has very good temperament and she tolerates being handled. When I adopted her I was told that the vet they brought her to wouldn't spay her because of her age. Should I phone around and see if there is a vet that will spay her or is it a lost cause? 

I want to spay her for her long-term health.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 30, 2013)

4 really isn't that old for a rabbit. I know the shelters around here do spay older rabbits. 
I would call around to different exotics vets and ask. As long as she is in good health, there should not be a problem. You might need to go to a bigger city to find a good vet though.


----------



## Nova and Era (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. 

I don't believe a four year old bunny is old either. I would hate to find out later though that she develops uterine cancer. I want to have her happy and healthy for as long as possible. 

I already live in a big city (Edmonton), and by an unfortunate event (to an acquaintance's dog and me helping that person out) I managed to get a list of vets that treat small animals and exotics, so I have a place to start.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 31, 2013)

There are other members here in Edmonton who can recommend a good vet. There should also be a list of rabbit savvy vets in the Infirmary section.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 31, 2013)

I think they told you a fib to just cover the fact they are cheap or don't really care about their bunny. Coal was over six when we got her and the only reason our vet was cautious with neutering is because she was grossly over weight, but everything worked out fine. She passed away last year and was almost 14. She still loved to eat--it took 2 years to get her down to what she should have weighed.


----------



## Nova and Era (Jun 1, 2013)

Well I actually got this rabbit from a shelter. They treated her for a bunch of things and then decided with the vet she had an allergy. The vet didn't want to spay her. I will try to get a vet to do it but I feel I need to get her thoroughly checked over first jus to make sure their story adds up, which I am finding it isn't. I still think shelters are good in that they mean good and it is better to adopt, but people need to trust the shelters too.


----------



## mochajoe (Jun 1, 2013)

Having lost a bunny to testicular cancer (my daughter's male show bunny)...he was a GEM of a bunny despite being an intact male..he was older and I didn't want to subject him to surgery...since we lost him last fall...I live with the guilt...if only I had had him neutered...we would still have him! I don't know that for sure...but it is not a chance I will EVER take again! All my bunnies are and will be spayed or neutered! Our new rescue that we brought home last Thursday, will be neutered on June 12th! Our baby who is just 4 months will be neutered a couple weeks later! Our other 3 are already spayed or neutered!!! 

Good luck...I am sure you will find a vet that will do it for you!!! As you said, your bunny WILL be healthier in the long run!!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, 4 isn't really that old. She should be fine. Good luck! Its always nerve wracking neutering or spaying a pet.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 1, 2013)

I was told the same thing about my 7yr old Holland Lop... the vet was SUPER nice and just explained the increase of things that can go wrong with a Bun that old going under anesthetic. Which makes sense! He said it was up to me weather or not to neuter Murphy, but just wanted me to know the risks.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 1, 2013)

Female rabbit people, so it's more complicated than doing a male. We did get a Netherland male neutered that was about 8 years old and he had no problems and was with us for 4 more years after.


----------

